# Amber strobe ?



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

Just bought a 16 F250 to replace my 04 chevy 2500 with a Blizzard 8/10 plow. I am thinking about the atomic cab lights for the roof, but they won't be seen from the rear. I noticed Ford has an empty red lens below the brake lights. I 1 inch hole will easily fit. Will an amber led look amber in it? I also have the upfitter switches 2- 25 amp and 2-10 amp. Thinking of both flashers on one 25 if that would be ok? not sure of the amp draw on the modules. I live in PA and also not sure if red can strobe in rear? Any suggestions? I want to go from a small magnetic strobe on roof to a nice setup.

Thanks in advance

Joe


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You.can't put any red flashing or strobing lights in a no police vehicle.
Amber in red will still be red.


----------



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

I was thinking that just not sure. I figured red was out in rear. What a waste of space. I will look at the upper brake cab lights. Hope I can fit something in there. Thanks.


----------



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow. Not gonna fit in there. Unless someone makes an LED light/flasher combo.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

dieselss;2076872 said:


> You.can't put any red flashing or strobing lights in a no police vehicle.
> Amber in red will still be red.


Not to start the age old argument, but on private property you can do whatever you want. On road you'd be illegal but on private property they can't do anything.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

jkrezdorn;2076898 said:


> Wow. Not gonna fit in there. Unless someone makes an LED light/flasher combo.


Feniex Cannon are a 3 mode dual color led haw. If you get the Amber/white you are supposed to be able to remove the reverse light and replace with the haw with a mode for white steady burn, one for amber strobe and a extra for a second pattern or you could tie into work lights to turn on when not in reverse.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

beanz27;2076957 said:


> Not to start the age old argument, but on private property you can do whatever you want. On road you'd be illegal but on private property they can't do anything.


True that.

Amber and only turned on when actively engaged and in snow plowing.
(not on when driving to the next account)


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

You want to match the color led to the color lense for otimum performance with the exception of clear lenses.


----------



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks, I will check out Feniex Cannon for backup lights


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

jkrezdorn;2077563 said:


> Thanks, I will check out Feniex Cannon for backup lights


We offer a discount for plowsite users.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jkrezdorn;2077563 said:


> Thanks, I will check out Feniex Cannon for backup lights


That's what I installed a few months ago. They do the trick


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Just bought the atomic roof marker/strobes for my '11 in smoke (amber strobes). I will let you know how they look/work once I install them (and the hidden amber LED strobes in the backup lights).


----------



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

chevyhauler;2078234 said:


> Just bought the atomic roof marker/strobes for my '11 in smoke (amber strobes). I will let you know how they look/work once I install them (and the hidden amber LED strobes in the backup lights).


Thanks, I was looking at the smoked also. They look more like black than smoked. I am going to check, but I think as long as the glow amber they should be legal here in PA. They will look awesome on my dark blue truck. I am also guessing that you have to get the hole in the backup light to 1"? Should be no problem with a dremil. I really wish the lower red vacant bulb lens on my new truck were amber. It seems like such a waste of space.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

A dealer in town told me that the smoked lenses block some of the strobe light so they don't have as much "pop" as the clear/amber lens. I figured that would be ok since it is not what is in front of me that I am as worried about as what is behind me (backing up etc.) I just wanted to let u know that the smoked lens does block some of the strobe's light output.
Same thoughts here with the backup light. On my Chevy I have two large red lights and a smaller clear backup light. I went with a nice and compact amber LED strobe to have enough room. As a carpenter (I know...I know....snowplowing is dominated by landscapers!  I have a full assortment of hole saws so cutting the 1" hole and/or the larger hole (if it's a double wall light) should be no problem.


----------



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

chevyhauler;2078331 said:


> A dealer in town told me that the smoked lenses block some of the strobe light so they don't have as much "pop" as the clear/amber lens. I figured that would be ok since it is not what is in front of me that I am as worried about as what is behind me (backing up etc.) I just wanted to let u know that the smoked lens does block some of the strobe's light output.
> Same thoughts here with the backup light. On my Chevy I have two large red lights and a smaller clear backup light. I went with a nice and compact amber LED strobe to have enough room. As a carpenter (I know...I know....snowplowing is dominated by landscapers!  I have a full assortment of hole saws so cutting the 1" hole and/or the larger hole (if it's a double wall light) should be no problem.


LOL! I am not a landscaper either, I used to be a painting contractor. My bad. How will you use a hole saw if the opening is say 5/8"? I too have many size hole saws. Please shot me a pic when finished. I am waiting until after Christmas to order them. Who did you use?


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a bunch of hole saws. The hide-a-way strobes that I got need a 1" hole. If it ends up being a double wall light (just had it out a week ago but didn't look) then I will drill a 1.25" hole in the outer wall to give me room to screw in the strobe into the 1" hole inside.
After not being able to finish my sander frame today... I may not be getting to my strobes until after Christmas too. Supposed to rain here the next two days. At least it's not snow!!!!
I tried getting both the hide-a-ways AND the Atomics from Strobes & More but the manufacturer (Atomic)was out of the roof ones and was not "due" to get them for at least a month. I did a bunch of searching for someone who might have the roof ones in stock. I found that AW Direct had 6 of them so I had to pay $35 more but got them in 4 days. I still got the hide-a-ways from Strobes & More.
What kind of truck are you putting these on?
You may need to do some searching to find them. Many suppliers order them from Atomic AS orders are placed so if Atomic is out of them, you are SOL. Try AW Direct if u run into that. They sell a TON of lights so the stocked them.


----------



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

Putting them on a Ford F250 Super Duty. I guess I better check around. I do typically only plow my business, so I could wait if I have to. It's just nice to be seen. I have had customers come to Look at their storage unit in the middle of a storm.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

If you are plowing storage units you will not need a ton of strobe light output to be seen. I have an old 18" cheap LED light bar on my '02. I find that when I am near buildings the light makes the buildings themselves blink. It's when u r in the middle of a large parking lot that the only thing that u see is the lights themselves. I assume that your storage units have the typical driveways (40' or 50' wide) between each row of units. IF that is the case, you will find that the buildings themselves will blink as your strobes do. Makes your light install easier than some people who really need to load up.


----------



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

chevyhauler;2078818 said:


> If you are plowing storage units you will not need a ton of strobe light output to be seen. I have an old 18" cheap LED light bar on my '02. I find that when I am near buildings the light makes the buildings themselves blink. It's when u r in the middle of a large parking lot that the only thing that u see is the lights themselves. I assume that your storage units have the typical driveways (40' or 50' wide) between each row of units. IF that is the case, you will find that the buildings themselves will blink as your strobes do. Makes your light install easier than some people who really need to load up.


I used have a magnetic amber strobe on roof. I want something that looks nice when not in use. The Atomic cab lights are awesome, but can't be seen from the rear. So I will probably get Fenix for backup lights. That shouldn't be too much. I've been plowing site since 1999 and never had issues with light reflection on buildings. Just want to keep it simple and look good doing it.


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

Check out back-upbuddy.com we have an amber strobe and backup lighting unit that you might interested in.


----------



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

chevyhauler;2078331 said:


> A dealer in town told me that the smoked lenses block some of the strobe light so they don't have as much "pop" as the clear/amber lens. I figured that would be ok since it is not what is in front of me that I am as worried about as what is behind me (backing up etc.) I just wanted to let u know that the smoked lens does block some of the strobe's light output.
> Same thoughts here with the backup light. On my Chevy I have two large red lights and a smaller clear backup light. I went with a nice and compact amber LED strobe to have enough room. As a carpenter (I know...I know....snowplowing is dominated by landscapers!  I have a full assortment of hole saws so cutting the 1" hole and/or the larger hole (if it's a double wall light) should be no problem.


Did you finish your install? I ordered from Strobes and More and they are back ordered. I was told some came in mid month and went straight to the other people on the back order list. On the 15th, Tyler said another couple weeks. No worries When they show up I will be ready. I have loom with wires ready to go. I may run them to the rear of the box so it is ready sooner.

Please shot some pictures of the smoked.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

jkrezdorn;2105476 said:


> Did you finish your install? I ordered from Strobes and More and they are back ordered. I was told some came in mid month and went straight to the other people on the back order list. On the 15th, Tyler said another couple weeks. No worries When they show up I will be ready. I have loom with wires ready to go. I may run them to the rear of the box so it is ready sooner.
> 
> Please shot some pictures of the smoked.


Just finished yesterday.
I will get u some pics


----------

